# heavy make-up



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Miten sanoisi nainen (ja tietenkin myös mies) jolla on "heavy" meikki?

"hänellä on kova meikki" (?)


----------



## Gavril

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> Miten sanoisi nainen (ja tietenkin myös mies) jolla on "heavy" meikki?
> 
> "hänellä on kova meikki" (?)



_*raskas meikki* _näyttää olevan yleinen käännös ilmaukselle "heavy makeup". Käytetään myös ilmausta _kova meikki_, mutta en ole varma, tarkoitaako samaa kuin _raskas meikki._

Voit siis sanoa, *Hän on raskaasti meikattu *tai _*Hänellä on raskas meikki*.
_
(Luulen muuten, että sanaa *ehoste* voi käyttää vaihtoehtona sanoille _meikki/meikkaus_, vaikka se on harvinaisempi sana.)


----------



## Määränpää

Ensimmäiset käännökset olivat täydellisiä. Suosittelen sanojen *meikki *ja *meikata* käyttöä, vaikka niitä voidaan pitää puhekielisinä. (Myös monikko *meikit* on puhekielessä yleinen: _hänellä on raskaat meikit_.)





Gavril said:


> (Luulen muuten, että sanaa *ehoste* voi käyttää vaihtoehtona sanoille _meikki/meikkaus_, vaikka se on harvinaisempi sana.)


Minusta_ *e*_*hostus* (make-up) kuulostaa vanhanaikaiselta ja *ehoste* (make-up product) jopa koomiselta.

Tieteellisessä tekstissä niitä voi ehkä käyttää. Netistä löytyi esim. magneettikuvaukseen liittyvä ohje: "Kuvattaessa pään ja kaulan aluetta *ehostusta* ei saa käyttää, koska *ehosteet* sisältävät usein metallia; myöskään hiuslakkaa ei tule käyttää."


----------



## Gavril

Määränpää said:


> Ensimmäiset käännökset olivat täydellisiä. Suosittelen sanojen *meikki *ja *meikata* käyttöä, vaikka niitä voidaan pitää puhekielisinä. (Myös monikko *meikit* on puhekielessä yleinen: _hänellä on raskaat meikit_.)



Vastaavatko siis ilmaukset "kovat meikit" ja "raskaat meikit" toisiaan, vai onko merkityseroa?



> Minusta_ *e*_*hostus* (make-up) kuulostaa vanhanaikaiselta ja *ehoste* (make-up product) jopa koomiselta.



Harmi, nämä ovat minusta paljon kauniimpia kuin _meikki / meikkaus_.


----------



## Määränpää

Gavril said:


> Vastaavatko siis ilmaukset "kovat meikit" ja "raskaat meikit" toisiaan, vai onko merkityseroa?


En tiedä, onko niillä mitään eroa ulkonäöstä puhuttaessa.
Jos halutaan puhua haitallisista terveysvaikutuksista, _raskaat_ kuulostaa paremmalta.


----------



## Hakro

Määränpää said:


> En tiedä, onko niillä mitään eroa ulkonäöstä puhuttaessa.
> Jos halutaan puhua haitallisista terveysvaikutuksista, _raskaat_ kuulostaa paremmalta.


Kun en itse meikkaa, en ole asiantuntija, mutta sanoisin silti, että "kovat meikit" viittaa enemmänkin meikkauksen tyyliin (esim. musta huulipuna) ja "raskaat meikit" taas meikkauksen määrään. Jälkimmäiseen sopisi myös "paksut meikit".


----------

